# How to Dress a Toddler for a Wedding



## Sweetjane (Dec 31, 2003)

My 2 1/2 year old will be going to a wedding in the next few months. It is a pretty formal wedding, but it just seems kinda silly to have a toddler wear a suit, but I don't know what else to put on him. My mom suggested a tuxedo!! What would you do?

Thanks for helping with my silly question...


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

I love sweater vests for dressing up. A button up shirt, sweater vest and some nice pants. A tuxedo seems OTT for a guest toddler







You might be able to find an extra cute outfit with Easter coming.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

if you have a burlington coat factory near you then have TONS of toddler formalwear.


----------



## unityco (Jan 17, 2007)

I second the sweater vest! DS was a ring bearer so we got him a little tux. It was all polyester and scratchy and sweaty. He lasted about an hour, then I put him in shorts and a t-shirt (it was July.) Boy, were the other kids jealous then!

For other "formal" events, I've dressed him in a sweater vest and he's fit right in and been comfortable.

HTH!


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

my son was 20 months at his first wedding. a formal evening evernt with a big reception -- where he had his first kiss, a 3 yo girl pinned him down kissed him and he got up signing more please --

he wore a white klong sleved onie- turtel neck and broth "strechy" pants from babystyle. he also wore a red sweater vest -- DH's choice. He looked like a little man but was still in comfy clothes he could run and climb and play in. I did put him in brown robee shoes that DH did not match -- but oh well he was 20 months old.









I was not going to deal with a button up shirt, or stiff pants. too unconforatioble for him = cranky tot. and with us holding him and carrying him that look would have been messy and rumpled at best anyway.

The wedding was tough -- Cathlic Mass -- DS1 fed DH fruit loops and tried to put binki in his mouth when he sang









But he did great at the reception.

Aimee


----------



## AZgirl2207 (Jun 25, 2006)

See what you can find in a local resale shop or CraigsList. I'm sure there is someone who spent too much $$ on something that got worn for 30 minutes. I love the little sweater vest idea!

I suggest a MagnaDoodle for during the ceremony and some new special snack. Trader Joe's has 100 calorie packs of DELICIOUS cheddar bird crackers--these are our "please just be calm for another 15 minutes" snack.

good luck


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Target has these little slacks/dress shirt/sweater vest sets for about $20 right now -- they're really cute, and look dressed up without being OTT.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

I like sailor suits for "formal" little boys clothes. Classic and comfortable and appropriate for other times as well.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

I would probably do a sweater vest if you have one. I see baby and toddler suits all the time at the baby thrift store I shop at, and their usually cheap and in good condition because they weren't wore but one time. So if you really wanted to have him wear a suit but didn't want to spend a lot on something your DC would once I look there.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

I love little ones in "jon jons" like this one...
http://www.bestdressedchild.com/futoobochbrl.html

that's, of course, if it will be warm.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

DS has been wearing sweater vests and pants every year for Easter since he was about 1 or 2. Gotta love his grandma!


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

We had luck last year after Easter at The Children's Place...and they have the CUTEST stuff for this season! We are going to get ds a khaki suit for our trip to Mexico in July. If you can wait until after Easter, you'll get some great sale prices.

I'd honestly just put him in nice pants, shirt and sweater vest. Something that he can basically feel comfortable yet not stuffy in. And take a change of clothes!

This is so funny because ds has been making me think of my brother at his age (almost 3) when lil bro was the ringbearer in our aunts wedding: picture a 3 year old precocious boy in a very light gray tuxedo...they have a great shot in their wedding album. End of the night-gray tux, blackened knees, everything untucked and askew. It's the best shot in their book!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I also recommend a sweater vest with a button down shirt, and a nice pair of blue/black dress pants. If you want to go really fancy, get a clip on tie. He can wear it for photos (if he's in any) and during the ceremony and then you can take it off it bothers him.


----------



## tankgirlhi (Apr 2, 2007)

We've taken DS to 2 weddings. He wore khaki pants with a nice button down shirt and a tie. They have these really cool ties for toddlers that look like a real tie but they loop around their neck and you pull them tight with a zipper in the back.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh goodness I must be the odd one out here - I have never dressed ds in a suit, he just wouldn't go with that one. DD loves dresses so that's no problem, we dressed ds in a kilt (he had the choice between a kilt or trousers - he wanted to be like his pops and uncle!), polo necked t-shirt and a wooly jumper (sweater) which I knitted, he looked really cool - that was for a formal scottish wedding - we're scots, the other one just a pair of linen trousers and a t-shirt - he looked smart but not a mini version of someone he's not - that sounds harsh - it's not meant to be I just don't think uncomfortable mini suits are the way to go


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

Ds has been to two weddings. The first he wore a white collared shirt and navy bowtie with beige pants. He looked so cute (he was only 7 months old for that one). His second wedding he was the ring bearer for an outdoor wedding. We bought him a little suit for $30 from a department store. I have seen little velour suits at Walmart for really cheap too.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

We have a wedding to go to in May. I bought DD a little dress last fall from Goodwill with a pair of shoes to match. I bought them big, and they should fit perfectly by may. All in perfect condition, I think I spent less than 10 dollars (and probably closer to five). I would check there if you want to get an inexpensive suit.
The shirt and sweater vest is an adorable idea.


----------



## myrmom (Aug 19, 2004)

from my experience with two little boys is let them be comfy...I would suggest a nice pair of cords and a polo style t-shirt...super cute.


----------



## Way Up North (Sep 15, 2007)

Every time I read this thread title I think of options for you...
hog tie him? sedation? bribery?
And then I realize you mean what he *should wear*, not how on earth to get a toddler into formal clothes, let alone any clothes!















Can you tell what we are disagreeing about at our house?!
Good luck!


----------



## Sweetjane (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beneath the Rowan* 
Every time I read this thread title I think of options for you...
hog tie him? sedation? bribery?
And then I realize you mean what he *should wear*, not how on earth to get a toddler into formal clothes, let alone any clothes!















Can you tell what we are disagreeing about at our house?!
Good luck!










LOL...I guess that will be my next question!
Thanks for all the suggestions. I am leaning towards the slacks and vest. I am hoping he will even tolerate that...he only wears super comfy sweats and things like that. He never even wears jeans!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

We haven't dressed our children in mini-formalwear for occasions we've attended. I choose clothing that I guess would be "dressy casual" on an adult, but to me that's about as dressy as any child ever needs to be. At a minimum, the clothing should be comfortable for them to wear, and machine washable!









Outfits my boys have worn for dressy occasions:
- polo shirt and khakis
- long sleeved polo, sweater vest, and nice (but soft) slacks
- corduroy pants and a sweater
- linen pants and a polo or button down short-sleeved

Janie and Jack has nice dressy clothing that's comfortable for kids to wear. A tad pricey, maybe look on eBay or in a consignment store.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

If he's used to sweats, elastic waist cords with a sweater vest sound pretty comfy to me. Cords are softer than other pants. You could probably get away with a turtleneck instead of a button-down shirt, too. I'll be taking my dd to a wedding when she'll be almost 2.5, but she'll be easy--the loves wearing dresses and tights.


----------

